# KY find...what is it???



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 1, 2016)

I recently posted a petroglyph that my wife found in KY (a few posts down in this forum).  She actually found it in my parents backyard while visiting in Carter Co KY.  The really wild factor is that my parents had recently had truckloads of river rock brought in to put around the pool and sidewalks to eliminate the grass cutting.  While visiting I was instinctively looking at all this beautiful river rock.  I found numerous fossils and a lot of hematite, etc.  My wife found that petroglyph looking object and I found what appeared to be a broken Celt.  
Now...Two weeks later.. today my father found this in the rocks.  He said it fits perfectly in your hand like a pistol grip or pommel of a sword.  It is not broken but there is obvious wear on the patina that would signify some sort of use or attachment.   These are pics he sent me.  I haven't handled it yet. This is obviously a primitive artifact but what could it have been???  And I wish I could find out where they are bringing this river rock from!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 1, 2016)

Other end


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 2, 2016)

Maybe an early stage celt in progress that was lost or discarded? It looks to have had some pecking done on it.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like it would be an excellent grinding pedestal.

My dad's laboratory has modern versions that look like that.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 3, 2016)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Looks like it would be an excellent grinding pedestal.
> 
> My dad's laboratory has modern versions that look like that.



Man I think you nailed.  I looked up a lot of images of native American pestles and this is most likely correct.  When I told my dad he said it made sense because it fits perfectly in your hand.  Thanks.


----------

